# Newbie here - where to buy lye, etc?



## Didgery (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi! I just joined the forum and would love to ask a few questions. We would like to start making soap with our goats' milk, but so far I've had no luck buying lye locally. Do you get it at the hardware store? Grocery store? Online? 

I will browse the forum for tips and recipes, and welcome any and all suggestions! We don't eat meat and will therefore avoid using lard recipes, but I understand that there are plenty of vegetable oil alternatives. 

Thanks,
Marnie


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes, there are many recipes for all-vegetable oil soaps. You can make an all olive oil soap and that is Castile soap. I get my lye from several places, Camden Grey has lye and soap supplies and so does The Chemistry Store. I believe Snowdrift Farm also handles lye. Here are the links to those places.

http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/

http://www.camdengrey.com/

http://www.chemistrystore.com/

Here is a link To Miller's Soap and recipes for all vegetable soaps:

http://www.millersoap.com/soapallveg.html

Happy soaping.:banana02:


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks linn for posting those links. I want to try soapmaking again. Last time I did it my results were less than satisfying. I think I'm ready to try again. tyusclan momma


----------



## fts074 (Jul 7, 2005)

I've always just bought it at the hardware store...the granules for unclogging the toilet. 

Makes good soap for me. 
Certainly, there are plenty of mail-order sources as well, if you do some google work on soap making supplies and lye.

Good luck, enjoy the soapmaking!


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

Lowes is the only hardware store that carries lye around here thanks to meth manufacturing. It is labelled Roebic Crystal Drain Cleaner - be sure the label reads 100% sodium hydroxide.

I buy my lye from a chemical supply company, but you have to get it by the 50 pound bag.


----------



## Didgery (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks, all! I'm not sure I'm ready for 50 pounds, but I'll try Lowes and if that fails I'll order online. Those links were great! 

Marnie


----------



## Tsadiyq (Jun 28, 2007)

I know this may sound silly but I am curious - but if lye isn't safe to use and can be dangerous if misused, then why do we use lye to make soap and use it on our skin?

FYI - I use soap :0)


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

Because after saponification there isn't lye, there isn't olive (or lard or canola or whatever oils you used) it is soap. Saponification is a chemical reaction that completely changes the properties of everything you put into your recipe, including the lye.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Soap gets milder as it cures. Most recipes say to let the soap cure for at least four weeks.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

When you combine the base (lye) and the acid (oils) you create a salt. In the soaping world, this is called saponification

You cannot make soap without lye (No Lye, No Soap ... No Lie!)

Saponification is complete when the soap cools. Extra time is needed to evaporate the excess liquid from the soap bars. As the liquids evaporate, the soap becomes harder, milder and lathers better.

A properly constructed soap recipe will not contain lye in the finish product.

Of course, if you use more lye (base) than what the oils (acids) can turn into soap (salt), there will be excess lye in the finished product.


----------

